# Spanish are running 4/2/12



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Started out at 6am yesterday and nothing on the pompano rigs. While I was waiting for something to bite I saw schools of Spanish in between the sand bars. So I waded out, water wasn't too bad and casted red and white Gotcha plug. I got one right away. Tried a few more times and noting so I switched to a green small Clark spoon. Got SEVERAL hits but no hook ups???? My buddy managed to pull in one too. I did see a huge school of rays and one Sheepie that was heading out as I was riding the paddleboard in on a wave. After 5 hrs I gave up on the pompano. I guess they didn't want any live sandfleas. I eevn tried Fishbites but nothing. Good Luck yall. Used an asian marinade and grilled this one. turned out pretty good for a mackerel.
Tony


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I finally looked up Fishbites, after hearing of them twice in 2 days. Up until yesterday, I had never heard of them. After reading your post, I figured it wasn't something from Mcdonalds and looked them up. Seems there are a lot of different types. What kind did you fish with, and what is your experiences with them? Also, how do you fish them? Are they similar to and/or better than GULPS? Sorry to ask so many questions. Just curious. Thanks for the report! O*D*W


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Well they are basically a piece of plastic mesh covered with what resembles a piece of chewing gum. First thing I noticed was they were Pinfish resistant. I used a piece attached to a 1/4 oz jig and caught a flounder last week. I have little experience with them but it is certainly something worth trying just in case the targeted fish is being finicky.
Here is a link: http://fishbites.com/

They have them at:
http://www.dizzylizzysoutdoors.com/

Hope this helps
Tony


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I will definitely give them a try. Is Dizzy Lizzy's the shop at the end of Scenic Hwy before the bridge?


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

I use the chartreuse (green) color shrimp flavored. Caught 101 Trout near the 3 mile bridge in one day. Caught a few pomps at the beach with them. I know everything has been caught on this included bull reds. The great part of using it, you can't get it off your hook. The fish can't either. Haven't tried for sheep's, but they do make a crab flavor as well. Fish for 2 hours using the same bait, oh yeah. If you purchase them from the site. Get the inshore Sheet of bait. It's way more bait and about $4 more. They make a offshore version too, a little thicker. Youtube this stuff, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, to both of you.


----------

